# New point and shoot camera arnd 15k



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys I need to buy a new point and shoot camera for arnd 15k for home use. Earlier had a Sony DSC S60...a pretty good camera but unfortunately now not working.

Well the new camera should have:
-good optical zoom
-best picture quality
-good battery life
-hd video recording

I read many other threads opened by TDF members with the same query.

So according to what I read, Canon SX220HS and Sony DSC-HX7V are the best in this price range. Please correct me if I am wrong. Guys please suggest which one of these or any other options for me. Thanx in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

bro problem is that by good optical zoom means how much do u want...in the other thread that guy wanted 21x+ soo we suggested accordingly...if u r fine with 10-14x then there r much better choices like u said sx220HS or HX7V 

BTW as always I would say get SX220HS it have 14x optical zoom, manual controls, full HD recording @24fps...it has got just nothing against it 

*reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/canon-powershot-sx220-hs-review-50003242/


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Abhi,
As Sujoy asked, me too thought of "what would be your definition of good"?

In spite of HX7Vs wider angle lens, in-built GPS, faster continuous drive and longer exposure, Canon Powershot SX220 HS scores in lot of other key areas. My pick is SX220 HS


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 9, 2012)

Just extend your budget and get a HX9V.
And apart from SX220 HS and HX7V you can also look out for Nikon S9100,you can get it for 13k from timtara with the help of coupon


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

hey guys thanx for replying...

@all: I would want a camera which is the best in that price range(all rounder). 

well as per all your suggestions here is the comparison

As per the comparisons I would like to know how the following factors make the difference in the picture quality

-focal length
-Auto focus modes
-Sensor size
-Macro focus range
-Live view
-Maximum aperture
-Minimum shutter speed
-Maximum shutter speed
-Aperture priority
-Shutter priority
-Manual exposure mode
-Subject / scene modes
-Flash range
-Flash modes
-Continuous drive
-Metering modes
-Exposure compensation
-WB Bracketing

As you can see I don't know what effect and how important are above all these parameters...so guys kindly give your feedback and share knowledge to better understand and choose the best camera. Thanx in advance.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

U have asked just too much  I will tell u in 1 line for each

-focal length  -50mm is the standard focal length...less than that is wider than our eye can see and more then that is the magnification 
-Auto focus modes - I know 2 types AF per shot and continuous AF ...continuous AF is useful for moving objects
-Sensor size -  *images.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/digital_sensor-sizes.png
in this image 1/3" and 1/2" is the size of sensor of P&S and 1.5x is the size of normal DSLRs like D3100 and 1.6x is the size of canon DSLR like 550D ...bigger the sensor the better low light capability 
-Macro focus range - micro focus range is there in P&S...its generally 1cm to 5cm...when u enable micro mode in the cam the cam focuses very very close only around that range
-Live view - its the screen we see when taking the pics its called live view
-Maximum aperture - in aperture smaller number denotes bigger aperture like f1.8, f2.8 and smaller apertures are f22, f32 ....bigger the aperture better will be the low light capabilities coz more light can come in
-Minimum shutter speed - its the time taken to flip the shutter in DSLR...but in P&S there is no shutter...its done digitally....u can not go below 1/15 handhold with stabilisation and below 1/60 without stabilisation
-Maximum shutter speed - to take pic of moving subject we keep shutter speed very fast like 1/2000 ...max can be in some cam 1/8000
-Aperture priority - in this mode u set the aperture the cam will select shutter speed automatically
-Shutter priority - in this mode u select shutter speed and cam select aperture automatically
-Manual exposure mode - never heard of this...but in manual mode u have to set aperture and shutter speed yourself...
-Subject / scene modes - these r auto modes given to use in a hurry..
-Flash range - the distance the flash can cover...maybe 2-3 meters max
-Flash modes - dont have exact idea 
-Continuous drive - if u r talking about continuous shooting option...its used to capture moving subjects like bird flying or moving car...there r max limit of pictures taken ...u just keep pressing the button and it will take pics
-Metering modes - spot, center and matrix (in my D3100) it sense the lightning conditions and accordingly set the aperture, shutter as per the mode selected
-Exposure compensation - it can be set according to lightning conditions...u can darken or brighten the subject using it..maybe in P&S its from -2 to +2
-WB Bracketing - never heard of it


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

@sujoy: thanx a lot buddy for the prompt reply....lot of things are clear now...so according to you, if you have the checked the comparison link I have posted...what would be the best choice among the 4 considering all the factors?


----------



## punter (Jan 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys I need to buy a new point and shoot camera for arnd 15k for home use. Earlier had a Sony DSC S60...a pretty good camera but unfortunately now not working.
> 
> Well the new camera should have:
> -good optical zoom
> ...



Dude,

Anything from Nikon or Canon stable would be good. You had tried Sony once but the quality you would get from the two I have mentioned would be extremely different.

All the best.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

let me make it simple ...HX7V is not in this league....remaining 3 r very similar

if u want manual controls to learn further photography get SX220HS its downside is poor screen
If u want max zoom get S9100


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

SX220HS has preset modes too right...so that my family members can use it with ease ???


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

yes every cams have preset modes even DSLRs  dont worry its simple to use P&S


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2012)

Abhi,
Nikon doesn't have manual controls. You are planning to learn photography before buying SLR with the gear you are buying now. So in my view Nikon is out of this league. Both the Sony don't have Aperture, Shutter priority mode. But there are plenty of features to attract beginners like HDR, Panorama etc... As far as quality is concern Canon has little edge over Sony.

Since your budget is around 15k and thinking of SLR there are few budget SLR from Sony and Olympus. I am reading some good reviews of them. MRP is around 20k or under 20k, with some online offer you could get it around or under 17k. Just think of it...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

so what significant effect does these aperture priority and shutter priority bring to the picture quality...pls correct me if I am asking this question in a wrong context. 

@nac: i think the cheaper dslrs are not vfm...also this camera will be used by my family members too...so was thinking to have something which will help me learn different camera settings(to help use dslr properly in future) and also it would be easy for others to take pics in preset modes.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

aperture priority makes u think -what aperture I should use so that I get sharp subject and blurred background 

Shutter priority makes u think - how much shutter speed should I keep so that the image comes sharp and u can hold ur camera stable...

If u saw my rajasthani festival pics.. I took all of them at shutter priority at 1/15 speed in hand ....when using aperture priority that day the speed was going to 1/5 which I cant handhold


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2012)

Abhi,
OK but the reviews were good. Probably, you wouldn't think of buying SLR (higher version) in the near future. Don't worry, as Sujoy said all the cameras no matter whether it's SLR or compact they have Auto mode our family members can very well use it at ease. It's alright if compact SLR are not in the cards.

Shutter/Aperture priority doesn't ensure that you can take the best picture. But it sure assists to get best pictures. Without this priority mode, you can use manual mode to get desired settings, but it's time consuming and even professionals find it benefit using those priority modes. So it sure adds value...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> aperture priority makes u think -what aperture I should use so that I get sharp subject and blurred background
> 
> Shutter priority makes u think - how much shutter speed should I keep so that the image comes sharp and u can hold ur camera stable...
> 
> If u saw my rajasthani festival pics.. I took all of them at shutter priority at 1/15 speed in hand ....when using aperture priority that day the speed was going to 1/5 which I cant handhold



gotcha!!! 



nac said:


> Abhi,
> OK but the reviews were good. Probably, you wouldn't think of buying SLR (higher version) in the near future. Don't worry, as Sujoy said all the cameras no matter whether it's SLR or compact they have Auto mode our family members can very well use it with ease. It's alright if compact SLR are not in the cards.
> 
> Shutter/Aperture priority doesn't ensure that you can take the best picture. But it sure assists to get best pictures. Without this priority mode, you can use manual mode to get desired settings, but it's time consuming and even professionals find it benefit using those priority modes. So it sure adds value...



i do really wanna get a DSLR(550D) but i think once i get it I would hesitate to give it to anyone for use  and thats why I wanted a good point and shoot, easy to use camera for my family. Will buy a DSLR later once I clear the concepts and use of different camera settings for good photography


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

u r absolutely right abhidev ....I really hesitate to give my DSLR to anybody not even my family members 

P&S with manual controls is enough for learning as u said


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> u r absolutely right abhidev ....I really hesitate to give my DSLR to anybody not even my family members
> 
> P&S with manual controls is enough for learning as u said



exactly..i mean i told my brother that m buying a dslr...then he asked whether he can take it anywhere and use it...i said no


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

actually cost factor is also there...a 15k P&S and a 40k DSLR+lens ......just bump your lens once and see the effect , chances r u will regret that in your life


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Abhi,
One suggestion... Since you are gonna buy DSLR, you can spend less now on a camera which has full manual controls like SX220 HS.

SX150 is the upgraded version of SX130 (I am using this model), smartshoppers.in offers this cam for 9695/- i.e., 30% off from MRP. 

Canon PowerShot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12x Optical Zoom

I guess that this model too have few drawbacks like slow performance, using AA batteries like SX130.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

@nac that really depends on when he is planning for DSLR and having a small P&S with DSLR is more recommended
Anyways price difference is just around 5k and benefits r too many.

Note : when u jump in DSLR world u will know that 5k is a very negligible sum of money  
Each equipment I have for photography (except bag) cost more than 5k


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2012)

yea...so i think I'll go for sx220 HS...but one more thing m concerned...does this one have a Panorama mode like the sony camera...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

yes it have a panorama  mode


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2012)

also one more thing...as most of the companies come up with new products in the jan,feb of the year...do you think is there a chance to get a new revised camera? Should i wait for a new release if at all?

also go through this list


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

New released cam will be costly initially ...and without a review its not worth taking risk

That top 10 list is fine...canon S95 is very good cam for its price but  have less optical zoom and slightly costlier


----------



## abhidev (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys...I had finally closed down to sony hx7v and sx220hs...but just today one of my friend suggested to take a look at canon ixus 1100hs. I am totally confused now. Any help to clear the confusion.


----------



## nac (Mar 13, 2012)

Better zoom, larger aperture and full manual control vs automatic and touch screen (SX220 vs IXUS 1100)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2012)

Guys...I am still not able to choose one...I am truly impressed with Canon sx220(zoom) but Sony HX9v too has impressive video shooting capability. If you guys can give me extra pointers on which one should I go for, it would be of great help.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 26, 2012)

^^^^^
If you want manual controls then get Canon otherwise Sony.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2012)

Any more points that I should consider comparing the two? I want the camera to be worth every penny.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 26, 2012)

If you want to learn photography then go for Canon.
And if you just want to click good photos and videos and want good features in your camera then go for Sony


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought you have bought one... may be I don't remember.

I would still go with SX220. But if you kinda leaning towards HX9V, go for it. It's always good to go with what you like. And there are things HX9V score better like panorama, HDR, wider angle lens. Overall, almost both the cameras scores same. (Expert reviews)

So don't worry, go ahead any buy...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh man!!! I don't know why its getting tough to choose one, I liked how canon captures more details on high zoom and also the colors are good too but then Sony has excellent video shooting and image quality is comparable too....

I don't know what to do...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Guys...I am still not able to choose one...I am truly impressed with Canon sx220(zoom) but Sony HX9v too has impressive video shooting capability. If you guys can give me extra pointers on which one should I go for, it would be of great help.



yes.. sony hx9v video quality is superb..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2012)

guys...help....pls everyone post...what would you choose??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2012)

abhidev said:


> guys...help....pls everyone post...what would you choose??



Sony hx100v???


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2012)

I would have picked HX9V


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2012)

For good video and nice auto features get hx9v ..if u want manual setting get canon


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

Received my Canon sx220 hs from flipkart....the packing was great. Had ordered it on last sunday, took 5 days to reach. Pics coming soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats abhidev


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Received my Canon sx220 hs from flipkart....the packing was great. Had ordered it on last sunday, took 5 days to reach. Pics coming soon.



Congrats!!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## ritvij (Apr 13, 2012)

@abhidev- congrats.. lets do a comparison review of sx220 hs and sony hx9v when you have time.. this will help others looking for a nice p&s..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

ritvij said:


> @abhidev- congrats.. lets do a comparison review of sx220 hs and sony hx9v when you have time.. this will help others looking for a nice p&s..



sure....


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking...


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

@nac  thanx man!!


----------

